# Blue LED on woot



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Blue Led Deck lights on woot.com today. I am thinking I can daisy chain them on my tombstones in my graveyard? They are nice and small and one cord.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thanks for the link.We were talking about adding lights to the deck, now u say use in graveyard, good idea. looks like a good buy.


----------

